# Lunch suggestions



## MadeInDixie (Sep 19, 2018)

Ok, I need some suggestions please. I work in a warehouse that has no heat or air and I love in the deep South. Needless to say it gets very hot during the day. I'm needing some meals or meal replacements for lunch because sometimes I'm too hot to want to eat and when I do I feel sick. All my other meals are good, it's just lunch. I can't afford to skip it because I'm on cycle and need my fuel. Any suggestions?


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 19, 2018)

So, the concern isn't over storage and the temperature in regards to the food spoiling, just the heat itself makes you not want to eat lunch?


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 19, 2018)

What are you eating for lunch now that is making you feel sick?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 19, 2018)

Almonds or canned tuna.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 19, 2018)

I hear what you're sayying, when it's that hot you just don't want to eat but if you do, then depending on what you eat you feel sick.
When that happens to me and I skip meals, then once I'm ready to eat I can put down a couple thousand calories. Not good.

I usually eat something light if it's that hot like tuna or chicken salad, throw some lettuce and tomato in its refreshing.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2018)

I'll agree with Rhino. Eat a cold chicken salad for lunch. Throw in some chia seeds, walnuts, raisins, cherry tomatoes.  that should help you get that down


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2018)

Are you confined to rhe inside of the warehouse on your lunch break?? What kind of nazi shit is that?! Go outside, find some shade and get ur grub on or how's about sit in your car with the ac on full blast


----------



## bvs (Sep 19, 2018)

Dehydration probably has something to do with it. Maybe invest in a camelback


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 19, 2018)

We have a break room with a.c. but it's just being in the heat for 10 hours. I've been eating tuna and chicken and that's about the only thing I can keep down. Like rhino said, if I skip lunch then I eat like a horse and it messes my diet up. I'll start adding in the extra things to spice it up so I don't get burned out.


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2018)

You can do a shake. Something like:

2 scoops whey
1 banana 
1 C oats
2 table spoons PB
Milk
ice. 

If you can get a blender to work. It’d probably make you feel good to have your calories in an easily digestible, cold drink. 

You can have an additional one on break.

Agree with Bevis. I’d watch for dehydration. How often are you pissing? Color?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 19, 2018)

bvs said:


> Dehydration probably has something to do with it. Maybe invest in a camelback



I agree, ice cold water is a staple on hot days for me.


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm pissing normally, and I'm drinking plenty of water. I have an old blender that I can carry to work. I just have to let it be known that no one touches my milk. There are a few jack holes at work.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2018)

I spent a few months in Alabama at Redstone Arsenal, yea gets damn hot and dry there.


----------



## Hot-n-fun (Sep 19, 2018)

What about protein bars?


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2018)

Hot-n-fun said:


> What about protein bars?



Those are for gym bunnies:32 (17):

Not close to enough calories for a man on steroids trying to gain weight.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Not to derail the thread but are you getting in electrolytes throughout the day too?
Water alone isn't enough.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

In my experiences milk products are a def no go in  That kind of heat.. electrolytes chicken salad and bread worked for me in staying out of that heat sickness you are talking about.. cold cut sandwiches as well.. 

Stay safe bud


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2018)

can you bring a little cooler..??  Id try to pack it whatever you can & eat it cold.


----------



## Jada (Sep 20, 2018)

Tuna fish sandwich with ketchup


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 20, 2018)

Am I the only one who if I go for the canned tuna I prefer to just eat it out the damned can? I’ve never liked tuna fish sammiches..


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd puke if I tried to eat straight tuna....unless it's the OTHER tuna


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 25, 2018)

Are you bulking or cutting? That makes a big difference in my opinion. If your cutting it gets a little trickier especially if you're limiting fat, but anything cold works for me when I'm hot. Chocolate protein shake with rice krispies (add the rice krispies right before consumption lol) which I do because I can't ****ing stand drinking oatmeal. greek yogurt, tuna wraps, meal replacement bars (met rx has a apple crisp bar thats the bomb), use pb fit and make peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. If you're bulking my rule is that I would rather eat anything than not eat.. Add a lot of fats to the meal to help get it down. Chicken breast made into chicken salad slathered in mayo or miracle whip is gonna trigger a lot less of a gag reflex than plain chicken for example. Hell for that matter I would eat cake for lunch if thats all I could hold down. While that obviously wouldn't be ideal, and you would need to alter your other meals throughout the day to make your lunch fit your macros and calorie needs, not eating anything is less ideal. Air doesn't build muscle, calories do.


----------

